# Omg, it's christmas here!!! Gorgeous necklaces from t!!!



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

So here are the gorgeous necklaces that Auntie T sent Chloe and Lily!!! And they also fit Coco so the girls can share them like they do everything else. Thank you so much Teresa, they are priceless and mean the world coming from you!!! Kiss the babies and thank you again for being such a dear friend!!! I tried to get close ups of them!!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

beautiful necklaces!! well done T! xx


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Perfect!! T makes gorgeous necklaces, doesn't she? The colors are perfect for your pups! Wow - you had a really big mail day!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Gorgeous, I love them!!! Just beautiful. T has outdone herself. What a wonderful friend. 

Brodysmom


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh T they're stunning! And they look so great on the girls Robin, they're perfect models as usual!!


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Beautiful and adorable XD


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

aww lovely!! i just love lilys face in the first pic lol so cuuute!! fabulous necklaces T!! they are just devine!! xxx


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

T....the girls looks gorgeous in their necklaces.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh Wow toughs are so Pretty!!!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Stunninggg  Can't wait for Marleys! x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

What gorgeous necklaces! Teresa did an awesome job! Lily and Chloe are just beautiful in them.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh they are adorable!!! Teresa your necklaces are really pretty and they look so cute on the babies!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> beautiful necklaces!! well done T! xx


Aren't they awesome?


*Tricia* said:


> Perfect!! T makes gorgeous necklaces, doesn't she? The colors are perfect for your pups! Wow - you had a really big mail day!!


I know, so exciting!!! I love the black and clear on them. She did great.


Brodysmom said:


> Gorgeous, I love them!!! Just beautiful. T has outdone herself. What a wonderful friend.
> 
> Brodysmom


Isn't she? How thoughtful of her to send us these. So girly and pretty. We adore Brody's also!!! Such a handsome boy he is.


TashaZ said:


> Oh T they're stunning! And they look so great on the girls Robin, they're perfect models as usual!!


Thanks honey, they are so funny. Getting used to the camera at this point I think. LOL.


TwilightGirlKay said:


> Beautiful and adorable XD


Thank you so much.


pinkglitterybunny said:


> aww lovely!! i just love lilys face in the first pic lol so cuuute!! fabulous necklaces T!! they are just devine!! xxx


Thanks Leah honey, she did great and the girls dig them!!!


lynx8456 said:


> T....the girls looks gorgeous in their necklaces.


Thanks Laura. Coco said she'll wear hers on her first official date with Jasper. LOL.


Adrienne said:


> Oh Wow toughs are so Pretty!!!


Thank you.


Small But Mighty said:


> Stunninggg  Can't wait for Marleys! x


Awwww you won't be disappointed. They are just gorgeous and so well made.


*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> What gorgeous necklaces! Teresa did an awesome job! Lily and Chloe are just beautiful in them.


Thanks Lisa, they felt pretty special. T did a great job.


Dazy Mae said:


> Oh they are adorable!!! Teresa your necklaces are really pretty and they look so cute on the babies!


Thank you Darlene sweetie. I think she did a fantastic job and the girls look so pretty in them. What a dear friend she is to send them. Such a fun mail day we had today!!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww wow those are just perfect coloours for lily and chloe the look so posh in thier bling necklaces love them that was so sweet of t to send them to you lovely gift


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> awwwww wow those are just perfect coloours for lily and chloe the look so posh in thier bling necklaces love them that was so sweet of t to send them to you lovely gift


Thanks Mandy honey. They look pretty swanky in them, don't they??? She was so sweet to send these and we appreciate it so much!!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aw so cute.They look good in them.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

FBRaRrN said:


> Aw so cute.They look good in them.


Don't they sweetie??? Thank you so much. I was pretty excited getting them!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Those are just beautiful. T did a awsome job. That was very sweet...


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

How cute !! What a gorgeous model your daughter makes holding the pups. Are Chole's nails polished ?? xoxo


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

stunning on them both!  yumm


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Those are just beautiful. T did a awsome job. That was very sweet...


Thanks Kay. She sure did and we are so pleased to be the recipients of her talent. She's a doll.


rubia said:


> How cute !! What a gorgeous model your daughter makes holding the pups. Are Chole's nails polished ?? xoxo


Awwww thanks. That's Mackenzie and she's my biggest helper with the pups. No Chloe would never let me polish her nails, LOL. She gives me a horrible time when I clip them. HeHeHeHeHe. I would if I could though!!!


pigeonsheep said:


> stunning on them both!  yumm


Thanks Pidge. Aren't they just fab???


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

First of all, 
great to see you on and great to see posts from you!

Second of all,
Those necklaces are very cute!! I may have to place an order for one for Britney!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> First of all,
> great to see you on and great to see posts from you!
> 
> Second of all,
> Those necklaces are very cute!! I may have to place an order for one for Britney!


Hello Crystal honey, I miss you!!! I've been back on and catching up on lots of threads lately. Been missing my chi ppl fix. Hope all is well with you and your gorgeous girls. I absolutely LOVE the steps your Mom made. Going to try to copy off of her! LOL. The necklaces are amazing and we are so pleased to have them. She did so great!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Those are gorgeous T! You do terrific work. Maybe this is your calling, the bead lady............... Wish I had girls..


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~ (Nov 17, 2009)

I need some of those gorgeous necklaces!!!!! They look fabulous!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

how beautiful


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

they are really nice


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

They are lovely! Nice job T!
I love Lily she is such a sweetie! xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awwww first of all, i am in love with lily and chloe, they are precious babies!!
The necklaces are perfect for them.
So well done T!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

They look adorable


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

They are gorgeous little necklaces


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Those are gorgeous T! You do terrific work. Maybe this is your calling, the bead lady............... Wish I had girls..


HeHeHe. Yea you need a girl honey. I've made all kinds of jewelry for about 8 years. She did a great job. Strung together nicely and clasped well. 


~*~ Angela ~*~ said:


> I need some of those gorgeous necklaces!!!!! They look fabulous!


Aren't they wonderful??? I'm so proud of her. We love our jewelry!!!


WeLoveHiro said:


> how beautiful


Thank you so much.


amandagalway said:


> they are really nice


Thanks Amanda honey, they match the sweaters you made them perfectly.


claireeee said:


> They are lovely! Nice job T!
> I love Lily she is such a sweetie! xx


Lily is an angel lovie!!! She did a great job. We're so excited.


Terri said:


> Awwww first of all, i am in love with lily and chloe, they are precious babies!!
> The necklaces are perfect for them.
> So well done T!


They are our joy honey and I know you understand that now.:coolwink::coolwink::coolwink::coolwink::coolwink: T DID GREAT!!!


sakyurek said:


> They look adorable


Thanks honey!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautifull


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Robin, your thread has made my morning perfect! I'm so happy that you guys like the necklaces. You are such a kind person, and a dear friend to me. I enjoyed every second of making them for you all. You are always so appreciative of everything you get, and give the sweetest compliments. I always have a smile from ear to ear when I read them. So you're very welcome, and thank you my friend!!!

The girls look absolutely radiant in their new necklaces. They look gorgeous in everything they wear. The colors are perfect for them. Please give those sweet little Angels hugs, kisses & love from us. You know that we love you guys!


I would also like to say thank you all for your kind, sweet words. Nothing makes me feel better than to be able to give to people I care about. It's my way of saying, thank you for being a special person. :daisy:


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

so beautiful! madi is a little jealous


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Raindancer411 said:


> They are gorgeous little necklaces


Awww thank you so much sweetie!!!


rache said:


> Beautifull


Thanks, we just love them!!!


TLI said:


> Robin, your thread has made my morning perfect! I'm so happy that you guys like the necklaces. You are such a kind person, and a dear friend to me. I enjoyed every second of making them for you all. You are always so appreciative of everything you get, and give the sweetest compliments. I always have a smile from ear to ear when I read them. So you're very welcome, and thank you my friend!!!
> 
> The girls look absolutely radiant in their new necklaces. They look gorgeous in everything they wear. The colors are perfect for them. Please give those sweet little Angels hugs, kisses & love from us. You know that we love you guys!
> 
> ...


Awwww T, that put tears in my eyes. We feel the same way about you and you are such a loving, generous friend to us. I feel so lucky that I have made some amazing friends on this forum and the pups have also!!! The clothes and jewelry that you have sent us are being used and appreciated on a daily basis. Your little Christmas package (and the carrier) are going in the mail tomorrow and I hope you like them. They aren't anywhere near as fun as yours but I think you'll be happy!!! We love you so much dear friend!!!


msmadison said:


> so beautiful! madi is a little jealous


Awwww Madi love, don't be jealous!!! Your beauty stands on its own!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

T, I just had to tell you that the girls wore their Christmas sweaters from Amanda and their new beautiful necklaces!!! My Mom about died. I took them to our favorite store to show the girls that work there and they all went crazy!!! Can't thank you enough for the generosity and love that you've shown us!!! I didn't have my camera but I will surely get pics of them in the whole get-up!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> T, I just had to tell you that the girls wore their Christmas sweaters from Amanda and their new beautiful necklaces!!! My Mom about died. I took them to our favorite store to show the girls that work there and they all went crazy!!! Can't thank you enough for the generosity and love that you've shown us!!! I didn't have my camera but I will surely get pics of them in the whole get-up!!!


Oh I bet those Angels looked gorgeous in their sweater and necklaces! I'm so glad your Mom and the girls enjoyed it! And you are so very welcome, my friend! You know we love you guys bunches! Please share pics soon. You know I love to see them!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

T i just love your necklaces! they are beautiful,


----------

